# Why do I see LHCF has $4.55 withdrawal in my account?



## Gigi-07 (Aug 31, 2010)

I did not agree to my renewal of my subscription!

According to my online banking, $4.55 is pending as a withdrawal through Paypal.

Please help me fix this.

Thanks


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 31, 2010)

The renewals are automated. You must contact Beverly if you do not want your subscription to automatically renew. If you are interested in having that charge reversed, I am sure Beverly would have no problem doing so for you (but that would also cancel your membership).


----------



## Gigi-07 (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, please help me notify Beverly. I did not want automated renewals! I did not know this was how it worked. I can cancel my membership, I have no problem with that. How do I contact her?


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 2, 2010)

send  her a PM


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 2, 2010)

Go to:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/support/

and open a ticket if you haven't done so. Beverly and I check the tickets far more frequently than we do our PMs

Also the 4.55 is not something that Long Hair Care Forum would charge. Our fee is 6.50 so you might want to check again with Paypal on where the transaction is coming from. - Just a thought.


----------

